# Nursing degree



## Gkennelly (Jan 11, 2015)

Has anyone started a nursing degree in UK then moved to Australia and transferred there credits if you have please can you tell me how it went


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

That's not a very straightforward question. A lot of UK nurses have issues transferring over to Australia easily.

I'll message you some threads for another forum where they discuss nursing degrees and nurses coming to Australia


----------



## Gkennelly (Jan 11, 2015)

Engaus said:


> That's not a very straightforward question. A lot of UK nurses have issues transferring over to Australia easily. I'll message you some threads for another forum where they discuss nursing degrees and nurses coming to Australia


Are you a nurse or in uni as a nurse?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

No - i have just been on forums long enough to see qualified UK nurses complain about how difficult it is to come over to Australia.


----------



## Gkennelly (Jan 11, 2015)

Engaus said:


> No - i have just been on forums long enough to see qualified UK nurses complain about how difficult it is to come over to Australia.


I'm not qualified was more a question in transferring credits to uni course but thanks for help


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok - I messaged you some links to another forum. If you ask on there they will be able to answer you


----------

